# Hauntcon this weekend!!!



## KING'S CRYPT (Mar 31, 2009)

Just wanted to see who's going to Hauntcon this weekend.Also, I plan on buying a one-day ticket at the show, but wanted to check with you guys to see if you can do that or do they have to be ordered online? I'm also thinking about doing a haunt tour friday night, anyone else?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I wish I could. Sounds like a lot of fun. If possible, take pictures of anything that looks cool for us. Have a great time


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

Argh another convention....we only get the one horror one and its scarecon...

be sure to take pics and videos.....

Ruggerz


----------



## Sadler Vampire (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm just getting ready to head out to Hauntcon in Milwaukee for a one-day on Sunday.

Wish I woould have gone yeaterday as I would have loved to sit in on the 3-axis Bucky seminar.

Oh Well... Will Anyone else be there Sunday? Do we here at HalloweenForum.Com have a way of recognising ourselves at these conventions?

Does this forum have a presence at these conventions? This is my first halloween convention, so I'm a newbie.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

I just got back from Hauntcon late Sunday (May 3rd) night.
Spent the entire weekend there & didn't leave until 2pm Sunday afternoon. It was my first Hauntcon & I had a total blast!! When I attend conventions... I wear a electronic name tag that's programmable. It's much easier for others to identify me & a great ice breaker to meet new people. The one I wear is made by Bodybillboards, & the size of a name tag. Can find them in stores or do a search online for them. Was disapointed that I didn't meet anyone from this forum there, even though I know thousands of people attended. Was able to attend several of the haunt seminars, & brought back a full dufflebag of haunt goodies!!!

Besides the Vendors & Speakers, I only met 2 people from another forum in person. And that was arranged before hand to meet. I know it's extreme caos on the vendor floor room & such, but I always look forward to meeting new people. Please don't be shy & introduce yourselves at conventions, the rewards networking are priceless.


----------

